# CarPC TOSlink to H701



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

It's an idea I've been tossing around for a bit now and with some of the replies in the 9255 to 701 thread I'm thinking all I need to do is add the C701 and run the TOSlink from the carputer to the 701 and I'd be good to go. It is a microATX board and from what I've read there really isn't much available as far as processing goes for those. Is that correct??

Anyone see any issues here??? I think this could really work well.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes that will work. 

Might want to think about resampling with a high quality software resampler to 48Khz since windows is going to do it anyways. At least that way if won't destroy your upper end. There are resampling plugins for winamp, foobar that are of higher quality then windows kmixer.

Or use kernel streaming or ASIO output plugins for whatever software player you are running.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Ok, we need an emoticon for stuff flying over your head cuz I was TOTALLY lost once I got past the first sentence. And I'm not afraid to admit it! 

Here's the list o' goodies. It's a prebuilt setup. I'll probably up the RAM and HD so I can store movies on there as well.

Windows XP Pro SP2 (OEM w/COA)
2.2ghz AMD64 3500+ Processor
2GB of DDR2 800MHZ RAM (Expandable to 8GB!!)
80GB 2.5" SATA Notebook Hard Drive
7.1 HD Audio (HD Quality Surround Sound)
1080i resolution DVI output and VGA supports dual monitors
DVD-R Dual Layer DVD burner
Low profile WiFi card w/3' external antenna (Wireless Internet)
Microsoft Streets & Trips 2008 w/USB GPS receiver (Navigation)
Lilliput 7" touchscreen w/stylus
RoadRunner Front End (CarPC Software)
200W 12V automotive power supply
Programmable 12V Start-up/Shut-down controller
4 Free USB slots (6 total)


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/worklogs/92334-new-carpc-one-tuning.html



best setup with a carpc ive ever seen


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Wow...WAY nice setup, but like I said, I'm looking at a pre-built setup with all the software installed, etc. Plus it's a mini-ATX setup which I know has it's drawbacks but will fit a lot better in my Rabbit that a full size setup. Plus I already have the 701 so what the heck. Worst case, I yank it for a 505 later and lose ALL KINDS of functionality.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29473

You might need a digital to digital converter to hook this up to the H701 though.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Ok, we need an emoticon for stuff flying over your head cuz I was TOTALLY lost once I got past the first sentence. And I'm not afraid to admit it!


Sorry. :blush: 

Well, since you are using Roadrunner, then your music player is Winamp.

http://www.mp3car.com/wiki/index.php/Bit-perfect

Maybe this will help explain it? It's very easy to try kernel streaming or ASIO instead of the standard WAVE out.

Do you know how to browse to the plugins in winamp? Place the kernel streaming plugin you downloaded and/or ASIO output plugin into the winamp plugin folder. Fire up winamp, and change the "output" plugin to ASIO or Kernel streaming. Do you want screenshots or does that make any sense?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

No, that makes much more sense. I haven't bought it yet, and for what he's asking I MIGHT build one myself but having never done so before, it should be interesting to say the least. One of the biggest issues right now is it's using the on-board A/V which wouldn't be a big deal but I need to be able to send video out via composite to my flip-down in the rear and I don't know if this will support a VGA-composite without another adapter. If I have to go that route, I'm thinking it would be easier to just get a new video card.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

t3sn4f2 said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29473
> 
> You might need a digital to digital converter to hook this up to the H701 though.



I'm not sure what you're trying to get me to see in that link. The carputer has a standard TOSlink out and the 701 has a standard TOSlink in.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> No, that makes much more sense. I haven't bought it yet, and for what he's asking I MIGHT build one myself but having never done so before, it should be interesting to say the least. One of the biggest issues right now is it's using the on-board A/V which wouldn't be a big deal but I need to be able to send video out via composite to my flip-down in the rear and I don't know if this will support a VGA-composite without another adapter. If I have to go that route, I'm thinking it would be easier to just get a new video card.


Ah Ok. If you add a video card, make sure the DC-DC power supply is beefy enough to support this. There are some power calculators in some of the stickies on mp3car to simualte how much power you need based on what you are using in the PC.

Nvidia cards are pretty cool, some of the newer onboard nvidia chipsets even do this, but you can have a split screen feature where you can tell it to send video only (composite) from your DVD/video player program to a TV/Screen and still have your desktop/programs running on your computer screen. Not sure if ATI can do this, but nvidia has been doing that for years. I don't know if roadrunner will do the split screen thing, video has never been my priority so I never researched it. I do remember seeing posts about dual screens though


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> I'm not sure what you're trying to get me to see in that link. The carputer has a standard TOSlink out and the 701 has a standard TOSlink in.


Since you are interested in a carpc. Thats a UMPC with software designed to function like a headunit and it has digital out which nothing out there has. The output SHOULD be compatible with anything that accepts digital input from a standard cd player or computer digital out, but you will need something to convert the hardware connection from minijack digital to toslink optical digital.


----------



## FSUnoles (Apr 29, 2007)

hmm, im really interested with this cause i dont really like the w205 and would much rather run a carpc to the h701 and be able to run lossless audio off my hard drive than using cds


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

durwood said:


> Ah Ok. If you add a video card, make sure the DC-DC power supply is beefy enough to support this. There are some power calculators in some of the stickies on mp3car to simualte how much power you need based on what you are using in the PC.
> 
> Nvidia cards are pretty cool, some of the newer onboard nvidia chipsets even do this, but you can have a split screen feature where you can tell it to send video only (composite) from your DVD/video player program to a TV/Screen and still have your desktop/programs running on your computer screen. Not sure if ATI can do this, but nvidia has been doing that for years. I don't know if roadrunner will do the split screen thing, video has never been my priority so I never researched it. I do remember seeing posts about dual screens though



He mentioned being able to send video out while running the desktop on screen so at least that part seems like it's ok. Now I just need to find out if it supports the vga-composite. 

He's asking $1200 for the setup, and while compared to say, a W200, 205 or 505 with a Blackbird, it's a good price, do you think I could build something comparable or better for less? I guess that's a question for the mp3car forums really but I did see you, and afew others from here, are members there as well.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Since you are interested in a carpc. Thats a UMPC with software designed to function like a headunit and it has digital out which nothing out there has. The output SHOULD be compatible with anything that accepts digital input from a standard cd player or computer digital out, but you will need something to convert the hardware connection from minijack digital to toslink optical digital.




ooooooh. I gotcha. Yeah, I'm a total noob when it comes to carputers.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

If you need to have a cable custom built/spliced together for this setup, just come down the the Global Hawk compound and I've got some guys down here to work with fiber for a living. They'll hook you up bro.

Zach


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Or buy my DEQ30 which can accept TOS LINK and output TOSLink or RCA


----------



## felix509 (Dec 17, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> He mentioned being able to send video out while running the desktop on screen so at least that part seems like it's ok. Now I just need to find out if it supports the vga-composite.
> 
> He's asking $1200 for the setup, and while compared to say, a W200, 205 or 505 with a Blackbird, it's a good price, do you think I could build something comparable or better for less? I guess that's a question for the mp3car forums really but I did see you, and afew others from here, are members there as well.


I would think you could get in well under $1200 building it yourself.. Depending on how many options you want to add, that is.. 

If the Motherboard has digital out you would be set for audio with the 701. 

Ditch the MS streets and Trips and use iGuidance, much better.. 

But yes, research equipment choices on MP3Car forums, lots of info.. I went with a Micro ATX Motherboard, but i have tons of room.. 

Good luck with it, it really does have potential to sound great...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

MaXaZoR said:


> Or buy my DEQ30 which can accept TOS LINK and output TOSLink or RCA



Wow, that wasn't a gratuitous, and ultimately useless post was it? I've already said I have a 701. Not to mention it's in the title.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> If you need to have a cable custom built/spliced together for this setup, just come down the the Global Hawk compound and I've got some guys down here to work with fiber for a living. They'll hook you up bro.
> 
> Zach


Hey Zach, I might do that. It's not so much the cable, but making sure the video card isn't going to fry if I do it. But from the little I've looked on carmp3 I've seen a number of video cards that have a composite video out already.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

felix509 said:


> I would think you could get in well under $1200 building it yourself.. Depending on how many options you want to add, that is..
> 
> If the Motherboard has digital out you would be set for audio with the 701.
> 
> ...


Would is still be doable if that $1200 also included a Lilliput touchscreen?

I don't really need a load of options.
Needs:
1) Enough storage space for all my music and a boat load of movies
2) Enough speed to no be bogged down by multiple apps, especially with video playing on one or both screens
3) Navi
4) composite video out
5) some manner of iPod connectivity
6) keyboard and mouse connections, preferably wireless
7) dvd PLAYER (something that mounts up front, preferably vertically would be ideal
8) FM tuner

Wants but aren't deal breakers:
1) Bluetooth
2) internet
3) dvd BURNER
4) tv tuner

edit: something I just thought of, is volume still controlled from the touchscreen through the computer, or would it be through the 701?


----------



## tim0shel (Feb 2, 2008)

Interested also. I would like to run a carpc to the 701
How can this be done, will i still need the controller for the 701?
That volume nob that glows etc. is sweet and would be nice to use but i would think your volume will have to be controlled by the 701.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

tim0shel said:


> Interested also. I would like to run a carpc to the 701
> How can this be done, will i still need the controller for the 701?
> That volume nob that glows etc. is sweet and would be nice to use but i would think your volume will have to be controlled by the 701.


Yes, you still need a C701 to control the H701 but all you need is a TOSlink out of the carputer and you're golden. I just joined at mp3car.com and trying to absors even a little of the info over there is a bit...daunting...to say the least.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

good to see that the Bit-perfect wiki article makes sense....it's a difficult topic to grasp at first.

A thread that others on here might find interesting if you're looking into a CarPC and want to know what you're processor options are (this probably needs to be updated):

http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/car-audio-faq/82414-processor-options.html


----------



## tim0shel (Feb 2, 2008)

I just would like to find a good sound card that i can use instead of the 701. So all my tuning is done via the carpc


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/car...ate-usb-firewire-external-soundcard-list.html

http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/car...rd-sound-upgraded-pci-external-soundcard.html


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/car...ate-usb-firewire-external-soundcard-list.html
> 
> http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/car...rd-sound-upgraded-pci-external-soundcard.html


I didn't know you were a member here too. Sweet!


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

not as active over here though...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> I didn't know you were a member here too. Sweet!


x2.

Now I don't have to jump b/t forums as much.  


QS, how's it coming along? 

I had to take a break b/c my head hurt. Still psyched on my c701/h701 purchase though! woot!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> x2.
> 
> Now I don't have to jump b/t forums as much.
> 
> ...



Erin,

My head hurts.  I was pretty set on the Gigabyte board and then Jan lined to that mini ATX and that looked pretty good but then I saw that the Gigabyte mobo uses a better onboard codec, to the tune of 10dB better S/N ratio (109db vs 97dB) ....ugh...is nothing ever easy???     My H701 showed up today but I still need to order my C701. I'm going to do some measurements and see if I can get a Xenarc AND a Panasonic slim DVD drive in the OEM HU location.  If I can I might sacrifice the S/N ratio but man I really like a nice high S/N...I'm so indecisive sometimes. 

Paul

edit: Just read the Wiki article on bit-perfect. If a cd has a SNR of 97.5dB am I really gaining anything by going with a 109dB SNR??


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

RedGTI, I'd like to submit both the DCX and DEQ 2496 as processor options for a car PC (also includes an RS232 control input, by the way).

I'd be happy to compile a list of processing power available for each unit and a link to the 12 volt conversion if you'd like to add them to your list.


----------



## tim0shel (Feb 2, 2008)

Man my head is hurting now, 
So the building part of the computer im still unsure of and if i go with one of the following i should be able to eliminate the use of a H701 Correct? With the right software maybe

Auzen X-Fi Prelude 7.1
http://store.nexternal.com/shared/S...t2=828864693&ProductID=11&Target=products.asp

ASUS Xonar D2 7.1 Channels 24-bit
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132001


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> RedGTI, I'd like to submit both the DCX and DEQ 2496 as processor options for a car PC (also includes an RS232 control input, by the way).
> 
> I'd be happy to compile a list of processing power available for each unit and a link to the 12 volt conversion if you'd like to add them to your list.


Sure, post them up in that processor thread. I mentioned the DCX a while back in there, but a new updated list is needed. I'm not sure if I can edit the original post since RED was the creator, but we can easily move everything to the wiki, that way ANYONE can add info.  Thanks in advance.



tim0shel said:


> Man my head is hurting now,
> So the building part of the computer im still unsure of and if i go with one of the following i should be able to eliminate the use of a H701 Correct? With the right software maybe
> 
> Auzen X-Fi Prelude 7.1
> ...


Or you use the m-audio 1010LT (same price). It has been proven to work, where those cards are going to require some experimentation.


----------



## tim0shel (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks i will check it out.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Whiterabbit-

I can't edit her old post, so I started to move things to the wiki.

http://www.mp3car.com/wiki/index.php/Audio_Tuning_via_External_DSP

Feel free to change formating as desired-I just kind of got it started.


----------

